

How often do Startups Join Together? - cek
http://ceklog.kindel.com/2011/10/05/how-often-do-startups-join-together/

======
pg
It's not common but not exceptionally rare either. It happened to Reddit,
Clustrix, Ninite, and Parse. Reddit was not a happy marriage, but the other 3
seem to be.

